# James Nachtwey documentary.



## saycheese76 (Mar 10, 2009)

I would recomend watching THIS.  His work is stunning.  The film forces you to think about the ethical role that a PJ plays in conflict.  His photos draw your eyes in and don't let them go.  Imagine H. C. Bresson's mastery of "the decicive moment", but instead of being in the streets of Paris, he is in war zones being shot at.  I was just floored.  Just one of his photos would be the shot of a lifetime for a photographer, but he just gets them everytime he goes on assignment.  I am in awe.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 10, 2009)

Found this in my stocking at C time.   Totally awesome. :thumbup::thumbup:  Checked out his site too.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bhop (Mar 10, 2009)

I watched it a couple years ago.  It's definitely one of the better photography documentaries out there.


----------



## abraxas (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow.  I didn't watch the video, but I did go through the gallery.   I see this stuff and if I could do anything like it, I'd give up everything to do it.  Very powerful.


----------



## usayit (Mar 10, 2009)

Yup.. awsome look into a phenominal journalist's life...  I saw it a couple years ago and just readded it to my netflix queue to see it again.


----------



## saycheese76 (Mar 10, 2009)

Netflix is groovy.  That's where I got it.  Anyone know of any other documentaries along these lines?


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Mar 16, 2009)

saycheese76 said:


> Netflix is groovy. That's where I got it. Anyone know of any other documentaries along these lines?


 

Sweet I will add it to my queue. Thanks!


----------



## usayit (Mar 16, 2009)

saycheese76 said:


> Netflix is groovy.  That's where I got it.  Anyone know of any other documentaries along these lines?



Photography in general? or journalism, or more specific to war journalism? 

I enjoyed Anne Leibovitz - Life through a Lens.


----------



## ann (Mar 16, 2009)

try What Remains, about sally man n


----------



## saycheese76 (Mar 17, 2009)

usayit said:


> I enjoyed Anne Leibovitz - Life through a Lens.





ann said:


> try What Remains, about sally man n


Thanks for the reco's.


----------

